# U22 Neos



## TJM (Dec 23, 2015)

I just picked up a Neos and I know some of the history and that it seems the weapon is not well supported anymore.

I love mine and was wondering if anyone knows of someone that sells new or used parts. I have seen some things at Midwest, but not much else.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## damian1488 (Jan 28, 2016)

Brownells or Numrichs will probably provide you with some parts and you will find that a short email to eithers customer support will lead to them directing you to someone that can help you find any parts new or used that they don't have.
My opinion of the Neos is that it is butt ugly and takes some getting used to but shoots VERY reliably and once you get used to the overly heavy out of the box trigger it can be a very accurate .22Lr pistol. I prefer shooting .22Lr through revolvers personally but have spent a good deal of my life shooting the Ruger semi automatics. I would prefer just about ANY .22Lr semi auto over the Rugers simply because of the incredible difficulty in stripping down the Rugers for proper maintenance and cleaning. Why after all these years Ruger hasn't addressed this issue is beyond me. The Ruger out of the box trigger is superior to the Beretta Neos and the Ruger is frankly as it comes from the factory a more accurate handgun. However the incredible difficulty in taking down the Ruger has led me to never consider purchasing another again. I would rather deal with the ugliness of the Neos (except perhaps to Star Trek fans), and its overly hefty weight than deal with the lengthy, never get used to procedure involved in tearing down a Ruger semi auto pistol for a thorough cleaning. I tend to just blast "crud buster" through my Ruger pistols and oil what I can the best I can and forego the incredible chore of dissasembly of the Ruger product. I would buy a Neos in a heartbeat before I considered another Ruger semi auto .22lr pistol......at least their old stand by models that are now decades old.


----------



## joethebear (Nov 24, 2015)

I gave my Dad a Neos for Christmas a few years ago. We shoot the crap out of it. It eats anything we put in the magazine which we have six of and they all work great.
In other words, we really like the Neos and will be picking up another for my granddaughter soon.

Please be safe 
Joethebear


----------

